# 9 week old puppy has extremely DRY ITCHY skin!!!!



## suzette (May 17, 2009)

_My 9 week old has very dry skin and is constantly itching! Her nails are so sharp that she breaks skin especially around her floppy ears. There is a dry bald spot on her outer elbow on her front legs. She does have a doc's appointment for it tomorrow but would like ideas as to what it may be! I am already using a topical over the counter cream 'Petco's Hydrocortizone and also adding salmon oil to her food to help with her coat. I have never had this issues with my other dogs before but they have all been considerably heavy coated. Can someone give me ideas??? I was told vinegar and water mixture spray to clean her scabs I treid it but it just made her want to itch more!I did wash her down with oatmeal shampoo for dry skin but it isnt showing an improvement. 
I would love some input!_


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

What are you feeding her?


----------



## suzette (May 17, 2009)

FourIsCompany said:


> What are you feeding her?


I am feeding her Natural choice (small bite puppy food). She was fed by the rescue I got her from a brand called Precise. I havent ever used that before and it was greasy to the touch so I switched her to Natural choice. My older dog eats Natural Balance.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Did she start itching when you switched her food (within a week)? If so, she might be allergic to something in the food. 

Look at the ingredients of Precise. I don't know which formula she was on. 

Then compare to Natural Choice.

See if there's a difference in the protein and grains. That may be a culprit. 

Or it might be an environmental allergy. Grass, weeds, mildew or pollen... Are you sure there's no fleas? What environment was she living in before? Was there grass? 

Oh, and you can file her nails so they aren't so sharp. 

If it's not a medical condition like mange, your vet's probably going to want to do an allergy test or else treat the symptoms, but it sounds to me like it's something fairly obvious, if it's an allergy. 

How long after you brought her home did she start this itching. Think of things in her environment that changed. Cleaning products, laundry softener, etc. 

It's so hard to tell, because it could be many things. Your vet will be able to rule some things out most likely. But the more information you have to give him, the better.


----------



## suzette (May 17, 2009)

FourIsCompany said:


> Did she start itching when you switched her food (within a week)? If so, she might be allergic to something in the food.
> 
> Look at the ingredients of Precise. I don't know which formula she was on.
> 
> ...


Wow! You are right! Actually she came with the itchy skin she was in a foster home prior to my getting her she was taken from a puppy mill originally. The foster home housed her her littermates and other dogs.I have asked the same questions and noone seems to know exactly what her recent history is. I switched her food because I have never heard of the brand Precise (it is sold in Pets plus stores). I think she did have irritation on her underbelly when it rained for a few days and she only goes out to potty. (now I wipe her down when we come in so the underbelly situation resolved itself in hours.

I saw her at a local pet store with her sister the store had cleaned all their HIGH dollar puppy cages but left these two to dwell in their waste.(Come to find out they were spending the night there and really belonged to a rescue group). After throwing a fit with them I called the rescue and took them away that day. Her sister was adopted out the next day and we kept one. I did not notice the skin irritation on the sister just my girl.

You have a good point about the nails I will have them trimmed tomorrow at the vets. I bouught a cone for her to wear she whined and fussed the whole time it threw her off more than it helped. She has reduced itching her ears since I have been using the cream but she itches just as much all over.

I dont see any fleas in her fur i hope not because dog has a very very heavy coat and I dont need that issue for him! Especially with recent news updates on different flea medication hurting the dogs its not something I want to get into if I can help it.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok, when you get her into the vets, be sure an skin scrape for Demodex and a culture for ring worm are BOTH done, it's always best to eliminate those possibilities before you call an allergy (I've learned the hard way on this). THEN if those both come up negative start looking at allergens (I'd have a second skin scrape in 2-4 weeks if the problems persists).


----------



## suzette (May 17, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> Ok, when you get her into the vets, be sure an skin scrape for Demodex and a culture for ring worm are BOTH done, it's always best to eliminate those possibilities before you call an allergy (I've learned the hard way on this). THEN if those both come up negative start looking at allergens (I'd have a second skin scrape in 2-4 weeks if the problems persists).


Carla,

Thanks a lot for the tip I will make sure to have the vet get the scrape and tests done.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Good, the tests are cheap and if it's either one you will save tons of money by catching them early. IF it's demodex, do a search here with me as the poster, you'll see just how ugly it can be and the thread contains some excellent info on treatments and how to build the immune system to avoid future outbreaks.


----------



## suzette (May 17, 2009)

_Hi Everyone!!!!!!

*Okay here is the verdict. *

We took *Snowie *(my 9 week old lab mix) to the vet for his dry itchy skin! They tested her and ruled out Demodex but scraped her skin and are treating her for *Scabes*They said the itching, the location like around the ears and the elbows, back of legs is a sure sign of Scabes and even though the Scabes mites are hard to discover under the microscope they would rather go on the assumption that it is that first. We had the option to put her on ringworm treatment but chose to try one thing at a time and not to overwhelm her system with too much too soon. (They also trimmed her longgggg sharp nails) 

Thats the good news the bad news is Scabes is contagious to other animals and humans. Like we expressed at the vets office I am not terribly concerned with us as I am with my older dog who has a thick beautiful coat if you notice in my pictures. So in resolution we will be giving him the medication even though he is not showing any signs of the disease.

Otherwise Snowie has a clean bill of health! The vet prescribed for her *"revolution"* which is a topical treatment in between the shoulder blades once a month for 3 months and assured us she should show improvements within a week (less itching). She has also been prescribed an antibiotic and an antihestimine ...(although I am not a fan of pain killers and antihestimines so much...) the alternative is watching this puppy itch 90% of her wake time! So I caved! 

I am neat freak so my home is always lysoled cloroxed and I am HUGE fan of Natures Miracle sprays and cleaners! I am confident once I have Snowie rid of Scabes I wont have a re-infestation. (but I welcome ideas from you all on what else I can do to keep Jo (my older dog) and family from getting...shall we say "itchy"

I have called the rescue to alert them on a possible epidemic amongst their litters that have interacted with our Snowie and her littermates.

In closing I do want any ideas you have on what else I can do at home for her while she is recovering and it bothers me slightly that they couldnt find the mites and cant conclusive say it IS Scabes....I am hopeful this is not a wild goose chase if you have any ideas I am all ears!

Thanks a bunch for your on going support! Although I am a new member of this forum I feel right at home here and I have already recieved such great advice and help from so many veteran dog owners!

Because we all brainstormed together yesterday and today I feel like I was better prepared to ask the 'right' questions at the vets office today._


----------



## flushdoggy (May 19, 2009)

Try cook home-made food. Commercial food has alot of ingredients that dogs are allergic to. If cooking is not possible, try Wellness Food (one protein, one starch combination like fish/sweet potato) This was the only brand that cures my yorkie's allergy. I think you can get Wellness from Petco


----------



## suzette (May 17, 2009)

flushdoggy said:


> Try cook home-made food. Commercial food has alot of ingredients that dogs are allergic to. If cooking is not possible, try Wellness Food (one protein, one starch combination like fish/sweet potato) This was the only brand that cures my yorkie's allergy. I think you can get Wellness from Petco


Flushdoggy,

You have a good idea! I feed my older dog Natural Balance sweet potato and fish. They dont have a puppy formula so I have Snowie on Natural choice puppy formula. I will have to check out wellness. I am an organic food buff I used to feed them Eukanuba but it made my other dogs chubby even with proper excercise. pedigree and other brands have a lot of "filler" foods like corn and wheat which does nothing for the dogs nutritionally so I switched to organic diet and they took to it very well and I have stuck with it since then. I will have to go back to the drawing board for Snowie. There have been many firsts for me since I got her! 
Thanks for your input!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I like this vet's line of thinking. I hope it brings some relief to you and Snowie.  From what I've read, scabies (sarcoptic mange) mites are hard to find. The fact that he couldn't find them doesn't mean she doesn't have them. Since you're treating your other dog, he'll probably be fine. And I believe the mites can't live for long on humans. 

Hope you're all itch-free very soon!


----------



## suzette (May 17, 2009)

FourIsCompany said:


> I like this vet's line of thinking. I hope it brings some relief to you and Snowie.  From what I've read, scabies (sarcoptic mange) mites are hard to find. The fact that he couldn't find them doesn't mean she doesn't have them. Since you're treating your other dog, he'll probably be fine. And I believe the mites can't live for long on humans.
> 
> Hope you're all itch-free very soon!


Thanks Fouriscompany!

I am hoping for the same! The vet is very nice this was my first visit to this hospital we had relcated from another state but always took the dogs to a VCA affiliate so we just naturally went to a VCA and had a really good experience! 

This was my worst fear! Sarcoptic mange. But it doesnt seem so bad now that we have a plan of attack. I know one pup who is fast asleep ITCH FREE from the antihestimine!

I dont know it is all in my head I am itching like crazy! LOL. No... not really but I am going to double or triple my 'neurotic cleaning' as my husband has lovingly termed it! Have pulled out my cleaning tools and supplies basket already! 

Just to add the vet thinks Snowie is a shepherd mix...???? completly threw me off! But she said shell give me a better guess when she is about 6 to 8 months!

I will say this!!! I am definitely looking into pet insurance! I havent ever had to before....but this was 300 dollars! If you have any suggestions on good ones I'd love to hear them!
so far I am liking Pet assure....


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

suzette said:


> Flushdoggy,
> 
> You have a good idea! I feed my older dog Natural Balance sweet potato and fish. They dont have a puppy formula so I have Snowie on Natural choice puppy formula. I will have to check out wellness. I am an organic food buff I used to feed them Eukanuba but it made my other dogs chubby even with proper excercise. pedigree and other brands have a lot of "filler" foods like corn and wheat which does nothing for the dogs nutritionally so I switched to organic diet and they took to it very well and I have stuck with it since then. I will have to go back to the drawing board for Snowie. There have been many firsts for me since I got her!
> Thanks for your input!


Just an FYI, Natural Balance is formulated for "All Life Stages" meaning you could feed it to your pup as well.


----------



## suzette (May 17, 2009)

Renoman said:


> Just an FYI, Natural Balance is formulated for "All Life Stages" meaning you could feed it to your pup as well.


Yes I read that but the pellets are too big for her mouth right now she is trying it now and then from the bigger bowl though. But not more than 2 or 3 pellets at a time. LOLS!


----------



## x3ro (Apr 29, 2009)

suzette said:


> Yes I read that but the pellets are too big for her mouth right now she is trying it now and then from the bigger bowl though. But not more than 2 or 3 pellets at a time. LOLS!


Hope I'm not too late, but natural balance has a "small bites" version of their foods for small breed dogs and puppies


----------



## suzette (May 17, 2009)

x3ro said:


> Hope I'm not too late, but natural balance has a "small bites" version of their foods for small breed dogs and puppies


oh!!!! THANK YOU!!!! You are not too late at all! In fact I totally forgot about that! I am grateful you thought of it!!! I have to go get that for her! She likes her puppy food (NATURAL CHOICE)but I want to ease her into the same brand as my older dog which is natural balance. And also my older one tends to eat her puppy food! I am afraid it will make him fat! Kees tend to thicken up quickly. And he is quite a luxury minded prefer to stay indoors and laze around type of dog! We drag him out for 4 mile hikes every other day and I am sure he is cursing in his own doggy language!

I will go get it first thing tomorrow! I know they also have breed specific foods I think I got confused with that and never even thought about the small breed food! I will have to get the fish and sweet potatos I am sure both will like that equally.


THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! YOU'RE THE BEST!


----------

